# ProPlan=that "puppy smell"?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Recently I started switching Brooks over to ProPlan (by mixing his old food with ProPlan).
Here's the funniest thing-you know that incredibly wonderful "puppy smell"? Well, in the past few days I am starting to smell it emanating from Brooks (he is 6 yrs old, not a puppy).
There is a saying, you are what you eat-so does ProPlan make him smell that way? I am wondering if anyone else who feeds ProPlan notices that puppy smell coming from their dog?
PS I just remembered this: when Brooks was a young pup at his breeders, he was fed ProPlan, and we were sent home with it as well. When the first bag ran out, I switched him to Natural Choice. Could I be remembering Brooks' old smell from when he ate ProPlan? (I do have a very sensitive nose)


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I dunno! All I know is Flora always smells like my big fuzzy golden puppy.  So sure, let's say it's the food!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Oakley is on the PP Selects and he is a stinky boy but i think for him its from going in and out of the pool he smells yucky!!! maybe the food is a part of it too. he smells like poo


----------



## clc08 (Aug 12, 2011)

lgnutah said:


> Recently I started switching Brooks over to ProPlan (by mixing his old food with ProPlan).



I'm getting ready to switch Charlie to a different food and am considering Pro Plan. I see several here really like the Pro Plan....which one are you using bor Brooks?

BTW, your post made me grin.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

just wanted to say the ProPlan is not making Oakley smell it is def the pool..its awful, time for another bath i guess


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

clc08 said:


> I'm getting ready to switch Charlie to a different food and am considering Pro Plan. I see several here really like the Pro Plan....which one are you using bor Brooks?
> 
> BTW, your post made me grin.


I switched my two adults to Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach, it's a Salmon formula, after reading this thread-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ing-recipes/100426-before-after-pro-plan.html


If it had not been for the thread referenced above and members comments, I would have never even considered switching to Purina Pro Plan 

I had been feeding both my goldens BB Chicken and Brown Rice. I was haivng trouble getting weight on my boy Remy. I adopted him from my County Humane Society about 5.5 months ago-he was under weight when I got him and had stomach issues from the beginning. My girl Roxy has a bit of sensitive stomach too, both of their coats had gotten dry and coarse. I was also giving them a fish oil tablet daily.

Within the first three days of starting them on the PPP SS, I saw a difference in their coats and stools-they're coats are softer and stools-firmer and more compact now. My boy's coat is growing and he is finally gaining weight and filling out. 

I even tried the BB Sensitive Stomach formulas when I first got Remy-did not see the results with it that I am seeing now using the PPP SS.

We eat very little fish in my household because neither of us like the smell of fish. I was concerned with both my dogs smelling like fish as they have from eating some of the BB fish formulas I have tried. They don't smell like fish or have fish breath. 

I did a gradual transistion when switching them to PPP SS-I mixed the BB and PPP SS for about 10 days, then put them strictly on the PPP SS. They have been on PPP SS solely for almost a month now.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I switched my two adults to Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach, it's a Salmon formula, after reading this thread-
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ing-recipes/100426-before-after-pro-plan.html
> 
> ...


We've had our boys on Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach for about 8 or 9 months now and we couldn't be happier with the results. We had been feeding Fromm before that for about a year, but their coats were kind of dull and we had a very hard time keeping weight on them. We switched to Pro Plan SSS last winter just after Christmas and haven't looked back since. Their coats are almost twice as thick as they were on the Fromm and they look great. We just started transitioning our new GSD puppy to Pro Plan SSS from the Diamond Naturals that her breeder had her on and I'm anxious to see how she does on it. She seems to like it so far!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

We also just switched to PP Sensitive Skin & Stomach from Fromm. We were having a hard time keeping weight on Vito, and his coat was really blah looking. All that coupled with the fact that we were moving nowhere near a place that carries Fromm. So after having his thyroid retested, and it being in the normal range, we switched. It has only been a few weeks, but so far so good! Plus I have never seen him more excited to eat. He really LOVES this food.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jwemt81 said:


> We've had our boys on Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach for about 8 or 9 months now and we couldn't be happier with the results. We had been feeding Fromm before that for about a year, but their coats were kind of dull and we had a very hard time keeping weight on them. We switched to Pro Plan SSS last winter just after Christmas and haven't looked back since. Their coats are almost twice as thick as they were on the Fromm and they look great. We just started transitioning our new GSD puppy to Pro Plan SSS from the Diamond Naturals that her breeder had her on and I'm anxious to see how she does on it. She seems to like it so far!





nixietink said:


> We also just switched to PP Sensitive Skin & Stomach from Fromm. We were having a hard time keeping weight on Vito, and his coat was really blah looking. All that coupled with the fact that we were moving nowhere near a place that carries Fromm. So after having his thyroid retested, and it being in the normal range, we switched. It has only been a few weeks, but so far so good! Plus I have never seen him more excited to eat. He really LOVES this food.


I'm glad to hear you're both having great results with the PPP SS and are happy with it too.

My two are excited about eating now also-I was having trouble getting Remy to eat some of the BB formulas I tried, don't have this problem anymore.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I started Brooks on the ProPlan All Life Stages Adult Chicken and Rice. He has never had a sensitive stomach or skin problems so I went with the basic food (I think this might be the original formula? maybe someone knows)


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

ive been using PP Selects Turkey on my golden and lab for almost 2 months now and what a difference in stool and volume of it...I had many issues with Oakley on Fromm. i then switched to wellness and didnt seem to like it much. On PP his coat is so thick and soft he put on some needed weight and he is overall a happy crazy puppy. He is also back to inhaling his food in 10 seconds, on the Wellness he didnt seem too interested.


----------

